# To clean out moldy cages?



## Butterflyhornet (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a some containers that I haven't used in a while. They housed substrate, plant material, and dead insects. What would be the best way to clean out old moldy plastic and glass containers?

I'd like to make sure that if I do plan to keep anything in those containers I can be assured that I cleaned them well enough that there won't be any bad residue.

Or would it be best I didn't bother and tossed those out and buy new containers?


----------



## infinity (Nov 3, 2006)

well, if they're small, you could always stick them in the microwave after cleaning with soap and water... this would definitely kill them- on high for 30 secs should do it- just enough to warm the glass/ plastic.

Bleach would also work- dab a bit on some tissue and clean like you would anything else- making sure you get all surfaces.

mould shouldn't occur though even if there are some residual spores there if the container with whatever you're keeping in it is clean and you emove all the dead prey and have some woodlice/ millipedes etc in there- -or some sort of saprophyte. Spores are everywhere- mould is inevitable if sanitation is low but can be kept back just by keeping up with enclosure cleaning.

If you want chemical methods, a dilute copper sulphate solution or sulphur dust will kill off all fungi


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

Soap and hot water. Or you could use a 10% bleach and water mixture. I prefer the dishwasher.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 3, 2006)

If they are small and made of glass you can put them in boiling water for about 5 min.


----------



## Butterflyhornet (Nov 3, 2006)

The glass container I'm talking about is a 5 gallon aquarium with a screen lid.

I'm gathering by the replies so far, the bleach or soap and water solution would help that. I have another container, that's simular but a little bit smaller and made of plastic. I don't know the brand off hand.

Other containers I use are plastic peanut butter jars and yogurt containers. (dannion and simular brands) had the clear lids.

I'll try microwaving and washing the smaller containers.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

I use plain soap and hot water for aquiriums like that. Don't use boiling water or microwaving. Hot soapy water or a dishwasher.


----------

